# Amazing bond



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats an awesome vid! loved it!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww and the hug ! He pulled her closer <3


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Amazing where one finds faith and hope


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

OMG that is great. It was sooo freaking adorable.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*sniffles*

That actually made me teary eyed! Thank you SO much for sharing that, that was just so beautiful and amazing.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That makes me never want to take anything for granted.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww that was so sweet. i love it were he pulls her closer to hug her. animals are truly special.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

wow. that was truly one of the most amazing things i've ever seen.. thank you SO much for posting! =D


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey! I'm from the Okanagan Valley! hahaha


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, such a beautiful bond.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awww the way he pulled her closer at the end sooo cute


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

what a great story! i know my horse changed my life for the better. He's helped me with many of my severe anxiety issues. It's just so special when you share that kind of bond with an animal.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww so cute and cheesy lol
but that horse is so cool


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wish i had a horse to help get me through troubled times


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That is ADORABLE!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok...that was really sappy, but I still got a big grin to see the bond those two have, good post!


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

i loved that! sooo sweet!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh! That was amazing!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

wow thats so amazing!
I'm almost crying now...


----------

